# programm fuer einfaches umwandeln einer dvd zu x264

## pieter_parker

kennt jemmand ein einfaches programm dem man vorne eine dvd reinschiebt und hinten kommt eine fertige video datei im x264 format raus (die so um die 1gig ist)?

----------

## xces

Schau dir media-video/dvdrip oder media-video/lxdvdrip an. In der gleichen Kategorie dürfte es noch andere Programme geben, die das selbe leisten.

----------

## sirro

Handbrake finde ich toll. Kommt zwar aus der MacOS-Ecke, läuft aber auch unter Linux.

http://handbrake.m0k.org/

----------

## firefly

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Handbrake finde ich toll. Kommt zwar aus der MacOS-Ecke, läuft aber auch unter Linux.
> 
> http://handbrake.m0k.org/

 

Falsch es kommt ursprünglich von BeOS und wurde dann nach MacOS und Gnu/Linux portiert.

 *http://handbrake.m0k.org/ wrote:*   

> HandBrake is a GPL'd multiplatform, multithreaded DVD to MPEG-4 ripper/converter. HandBrake was originally available on the BeOS, but now has been ported over to MacOS X and to GNU/Linux. A Windows port is being worked on.

 

----------

## sirro

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Falsch es kommt ursprünglich von BeOS und wurde dann nach MacOS und Gnu/Linux portiert.

 

Ah, ok. Da die Seite eher MacOS-lastig ist habe ich das wohl falsch interpretiert.  :Smile: 

BeOS war aber auch ganz nett.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich versuche grad dvdrip aus, bisher laeufts ganz gut.. er ist was am machen ...

nur gibt es dort leider kein x264/h264 zum auswaehlen fuer den verwendeten videocodec, oder es heisst nur anders?

----------

## Aldo

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> ich versuche grad dvdrip aus, bisher laeufts ganz gut.. er ist was am machen ...
> 
> nur gibt es dort leider kein x264/h264 zum auswaehlen fuer den verwendeten videocodec, oder es heisst nur anders?

 

Du musst 'ffmpeg' mit USE=x264 bauen, oder x264 in die make.conf bei den USE-Flags aufnehmen.

Dann hast du bei dvd:rip bei der Auswahl von ffmpeg als Codec auch x264. Heißt dort h264.

----------

## pieter_parker

okee

----------

## pieter_parker

ansich laeuft das soweit

nur wie kann ich dem sagen das er beim encodieren mit h264 2 oder mehrere durchgaenge machen soll?!?!

er macht nur 1nen

----------

## pieter_parker

hat jemmand eine idee wie ich mit 2 oder 3 oder gar 4 durchgaengen und h264 im dvd:rip encodieren kann?

----------

## hoschi

Ich vermute beinahe dass diese "durchlaeufe" eine Codecabhaengig Sache sind und der Sinn vom Design des Codes abhaengt.

x264 verursacht aber unglaublich viel Rechenaufwand, dabei sollte man also sowohl beim codieren/encodieren viel Rechenpower bereitstellen und nur verwenden wenn man eine sehr hohe qualitaet bei geringer bitrate anstrebt

----------

## pieter_parker

einen p4 3ghz hab ich... abspielen funktioniert fluessig, erst bei high def sachen ruckelt es

im windows kann man mit entsprechenden programmen bis zu 4 durchlaeufen beim encodieren mit h264 machen

im dvd:rip ist es mit dem xvid codec z.b. auch moeglich 2 durchlaeufe zumachen

wenn ich aber auf ffmpeg und h264 stelle ist das feld grau unterlegt mit den durchlaeufen und nicht anwaehlbar

----------

## pieter_parker

.... wie ist es denn meoglich mit 2 oder mehreren durchgaengen zu encodieren??

----------

